# [résolu][iptables] kernel ?

## senjy

Bonjour,

C'est la première fois que je configure iptable pour pouvoir m'installer un petit serveur web lamp

et pour m'aider j'utilise le tutoriel wiki ci dessous:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iptables

Je ne comprends plus a partir du "Linux Kernel Configuration: iptables configuration" 

Voici ce que j'ai fait,

```
make menuconfig
```

J'ai mis les *, la ou il y avait M dans mon kernel, en suivant la doc "simplement".

Cependant, après, je ne sais plus quoi faire ?

Dois je faire ?

```
make && make module_install
```

En gros si j'ai bien compris, en activant les options pour netfilter, 

je dois repassé par une phase recompilation de noyaux ? 

alors dans ce cas, je dois reconfigurer le chargeur de démarrage ?

si oui, alors y t'il d'autres choses a faire attention avant le redemarrage ? 

Merci de m'eclairerLast edited by senjy on Wed Jun 01, 2011 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Oui, tu dois :

 compiler le kernel : make (-j2)

 installer les modules : make modules_install

 installer le nouveau noyau dans ton /boot

 modifier le grub.conf pour ajouter/modifier une entrée permettant de booter sur ce noyau

 recompiler tous les modules externes que tu utilises si tu en utilises (nvidia-drivers, virtualbox-modules, etc)

 reboot

 recommencer de 1 à 6 tant que tu as des problèmes ou que tu n'arrives pas à ce que tu veux

Dans ton /boot et dans le grub.conf, je te conseille de toujours garder un noyau fonctionnel sur lequel booter en cas de problème.

----------

## senjy

Merci ca répond parfaitement a la question

----------

